# x



## Sugababe82

x


----------



## MaevesMummy

There is only a 0.4% chance of what happened to me happening to anyone... I only know that.
Heavy bleeding increases your chance of PPROM, which is a major cause of 2nd trimester miscarriage.xxxx


----------



## iloveblue

I have been doing a bit of research into late miscarriage, having lost my baby last week at 20 weeks. I'm trying to make sense of it all.

It seems some of the main reasons for this happening are:

Incompetent cervix
Chromosomal/anatomical issues (of baby)
Infections (passed from mother to baby)
Problems with the placenta

I don't think it is particularly common but can't find any statistics to back this up.

Mine started with cramping/mini-contractions and a tiny amount of spotting, went into hosp and no heartbeat on scan.

I'm hoping we will get some answers from tests and post mortem but I know often there are no answers.

I don't think sleeping on wrong side/eating certain food would trigger it.


----------



## babesx3

i wouldn't have know my baby had died at 17+ weeks had i not been for a routine consultant booking in appointment...

I had been to see midwife on the friday when i was exactly 17 weeks and she found the heartbeat i was so pleased and relieved..the first time i'd heard him..
I had no pain or bleeding at all during my pregnancy just the normal 14 weeks of nausea..
at 17+5 the weds after i'd seen the MW i saw the consultant as i have previuosly had large babies to discus care plan..
..she couldn't find HB.. i wasn't worried as heard it only 5 days before, just thought she was rubbish at finding HB and i had a fat tummy:blush:
so agreed to have a scan where i had the devasting news that my baby had died..:cry: i didn't believe her at first and demanded someone else scan me...
..it was true ..and still true the day after as i'd asked for another scan before they gave me the tablets to start the labour process...

I gave birth on the saturday... at 18+1 just 8 days after i'd heard his heart beat for the first and last time... he was perfect....

i have since had my post mortem results which have shown he was indeed perfect and they have no reason for my boy to die....:cry: it just shouldn't of happened..he just died...:cry:


----------



## Sarah&Ady

at 20 weeks I went to the loo feeling a bit constipated... pushed down and felt the sac come down my cervix..no pain, no bleeding. Had emergency stitch place which pierced the sac and broke my waters. Angelika was then exposed to GBS I was carrying and the infection made us both ill...GBS and a still unknown infection. She was born by induction at 21 weeks . 
So really I had no warning at all... :(


----------



## momto4girls

I wasn't quite as far as some of the other ladies here. I was 14 1/2 weeks. My baby was perfectly healthy, as was I, according to all the labwork and such that they did on me and on the baby after it passed away. My baby just died, no reason for it. Just didn't have a heartbeat anymore. :*(


----------



## natty1985

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## annmc30

i lost my baby at 16+2wks had no bleeding or pain just went to midwife and they could find a heartbeat had a scan the same day and baby had died at 13wks


----------



## MissMaternal

I had no warning at all. No bleeding at all from the start of my pregnancy. No pain at all. No strange symptoms, no waters breaking.12 week scan was perfect, 16 week appointment perfect, heartbeat found. I had a doppler and listened to her heartbeat for the last time at 19+3. I went for my 20 week scan 4 days later and she had no heartbeat. Complete shock. 

Sometimes there are warning signs, but in my case not. The chance of anything happening in the second trimester is slim i believe. xx


----------



## scarletsmum

I had no pain or symptoms either. I went to my 17 week midwife appointment and she couldn't find the hearbeat with her doppler - the next day I went to hospital just thinking they would find the heartbeat and all would be well and a scan confirmed that my daughter had died a day or two earlier - her heart had just stopped beating and they could not see any other reason. Total shock. 

All the tests, post mortems etc did not give any answers either.

Having said that second trimester losses are not common and something that the majority of people do not suffer. I would try not to worry too much and just look after yourself as much as you can.


----------



## MaevesMummy

I had prolongues first trimester bleeding (fresh bnlood)
Then dates were wrong at dating scan (no one would listen)
Hemorhages at 15 weeks, 17 and 18 weeks. at 18 weeks the bleeding poped my membranes.
My body was shutting down her placenta so my daughter was on the small side but otherwise perfect.
This is more likley to happen if you have Lupus, a clotting disorder or high blood pressure from what i gather. Awaiting results.


----------



## babesx3

MaevesMummy said:


> I had prolongues first trimester bleeding (fresh bnlood)
> Then dates were wrong at dating scan (no one would listen)
> Hemorhages at 15 weeks, 17 and 18 weeks. at 18 weeks the bleeding poped my membranes.
> My body was shutting down her placenta so my daughter was on the small side but otherwise perfect.
> This is more likley to happen if you have Lupus, a clotting disorder or high blood pressure from what i gather. Awaiting results.

:hugs:


----------



## Lilybelle

I has been bleeding every 3 weeks since 7 weeks gestation. A week before my son died I had alot of backache and heavy blood loss, then I turned up for my 16 weeks checkup and the midwife couldn't find a heartbeat so I went for the scan on the afternoon and found my baby had died at 16+1 weeks. the hospital found no reason for it aswell. He was perfectly healthy and just randomly died.


----------



## xerinx

I lost my 1st daughter at 21+ weeks due to an abnormality of hers. The hospitals refused to operate when she was born so gave me know choice but to be induced and let her die. Hardest thing i have ever been through and even tho it was 6 years ago it still hurts and will never stop.


----------



## babesx3

Lilybelle said:


> I has been bleeding every 3 weeks since 7 weeks gestation. A week before my son died I had alot of backache and heavy blood loss, then I turned up for my 16 weeks checkup and the midwife couldn't find a heartbeat so I went for the scan on the afternoon and found my baby had died at 16+1 weeks. the hospital found no reason for it aswell. He was perfectly healthy and just randomly died.

:hugs:


----------



## babesx3

xerinx said:


> I lost my 1st daughter at 21+ weeks due to an abnormality of hers. The hospitals refused to operate when she was born so gave me know choice but to be induced and let her die. Hardest thing i have ever been through and even tho it was 6 years ago it still hurts and will never stop.

:hugs::hugs: thats heartbreaking...xxx


----------



## MaevesMummy

xerinx said:


> I lost my 1st daughter at 21+ weeks due to an abnormality of hers. The hospitals refused to operate when she was born so gave me know choice but to be induced and let her die. Hardest thing i have ever been through and even tho it was 6 years ago it still hurts and will never stop.

:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## zoe0504

I lost my LO at 14 weeks, had bleeding continually from about 7 weeks gest. Had 5 scans altogether as i was admitted to A&E twice due to waking up covered in blood, thought i had wee'd myself it was that bad, eventually at 14 weeks they couldn't find a HB. I even have 12wk scan pictures showing everything was fine. I just don't know what happened. I have PCOS so not sure if it affected in any way. 
x x x


----------



## Aly529

I don't want to scare you but I lost my little girl at 18weeks due to PPROM. Noane even warned me that it's a possibility. Although I was part of the unlucky 2% it's good to be familiar with things. No warnings, no cervix problems, nothing. Just getting up in the am to pee and my water just broke on the way to the bathroom. I had to be induced and give birth to her. 

NOW, please please please...do NOT worry yourself. Whatever is meant to happen will happen. I will pray for you to have a happy and healthy LO. I don't wish what happen to me to anyone.


----------



## 18singlemom2b

was just looking around and wanted to say to anyone here who has experienced a loss; i'm so so sorry. i'm so sorry that there are no answers to why what happened to you happened. and i know that must be a terrible and empty feeling. i admire your strength. it takes a lot to share your stories and thank you for helping to inform others.

xoxo


----------



## Lucky777

momto4girls said:


> I wasn't quite as far as some of the other ladies here. I was 14 1/2 weeks. My baby was perfectly healthy, as was I, according to all the labwork and such that they did on me and on the baby after it passed away. My baby just died, no reason for it. Just didn't have a heartbeat anymore. :*(

firstly I am so sorry for everyones losses, its painful to loose a pregnancy it doesn't matter how far along you are. I've lost 3 early pregnancies, this is the first time I've ever gotten this far. I hope and pray everyday for my child.

lots of sticky dust to all of you next time around


----------

